# Maps.me now have pedestrian routing



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's only in Beta mode for now, but they need testers, can you help?

From their email to me:-

*"To participate in this Test, please do the following:

1. Update your version of MAPS.ME to the latest version;

2. Activate Pedestrian Routing Mode by typing ?pedestrian in the Search field;

2. If everything has been done properly, the Car Icon on the Route button should change to the Human Icon;

3. Congratulations! Now you can build a Pedestrian route from your current location to any chosen destination point;

4. To go back to the Car Routing Mode, just type ?vehicle in the Search field.

If you come across anything that you perceive as an error, please send us a message with the subject "Pedestrian routing". You can respond to this email or share your feedback via built-in bug report. If you could describe exactly what you were doing when you encountered the problem as well as take a screen shot, that would be a big help."*


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for that! I like maps.me and would find pedestrian routing valuable. Do you know how to get maps.me to update? I can't find any way to update under "settings". Any advice would be welcome........

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Thanks for that! I like maps.me and would find pedestrian routing valuable. Do you know how to get maps.me to update? I can't find any way to update under "settings". Any advice would be welcome........
> 
> Andy


Ha, buggered if I can see how either, it should be automatic though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm trying a simple map update first as it's a while since I did it anyway, and I'll let you know.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Make sure you have automatic updates switched on.
I, also, was wondering how to update, then a minute later I received the update notification.
Maybe I'm one of the 'chosen few'! &#55357;&#56832;
Can't do if though as I'm on mobile data connection and its a big download.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not seen the auto update switch, I'll have a look when the maps have uploaded.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As far as I know it is automatic, maps.me was updated this morning on mine along with a few other apps.


Mine is now version 4.4.6, assuming that's the latest one?


Pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev

Thanks for that it works just fine on mine. I tried a few local routes that could be done on foot or in a car but were shorter on foot if you used the footpaths it used the footpath! A really clever improvement.

Andy just try it if it does not work you can update it on an Android device by going to the App Store where you got it ( Mine came from the Amazon App store) and then "My Apps" where you will see all the apps that are needing updating and the ones that are up to date.

If you wish you can check the version ...
Settings> applications > Maps.Me > Mine is version 4.4.3-amazon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Thanks for that it works just fine on mine. I tried a few local routes that could be done on foot or in a car but were shorter on foot if you used the footpaths it used the footpath! A really clever improvement.
> 
> ...


Peejays is even later then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Right I have version 4.4.6 at the top of the screen but that is the version of Google, not maps.me, can't see that or auto update anywhere so far.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Peejays is even later then


Strange that is.. maybe it is for a different device or it came from a different place. I first got mine from Amazon ages ago on a freebie of the day offer when at the time you had to pay for the Pro version. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Strange that is.. maybe it is for a different device or it came from a different place. I first got mine from Amazon ages ago on a freebie of the day offer when at the time you had to pay for the Pro version. :wink2:


I paid for mine, but it's been worth it, have you tried downloading from Google Play Mike?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev

Yes I use Google Play mostly as I have an old Nexus 7 and a new Samsung Tab S 8.4. I do check the Amazon store as often as I can as they give away apps every day mostly games but sometimes utilities.

I don't think it would be worth trying to download Maps.me from Google Play as it would mean first uninstalling it and all of the maps of the UK and France ... I have been to Google Play and searched for Maps.me....Google says I already have it installed :wink2:

I was worried when Maps.me became totally free as I thought it might not be developed but so far I am glad to see that I was wrong.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Yes I use Google Play mostly as I have an old Nexus 7 and a new Samsung Tab S 8.4. I do check the Amazon store as often as I can as they give away apps every day mostly games but sometimes utilities.
> 
> ...


It will say it's installed as it is, but you can still install it just by clicking the install icon, it just gives the latest version on G/Play, you wan't need to install the maps again except as an upgrade, which I assume you do every few weeks anyway as the Open street maps is it's base and that is changed on a minute by minute basis, M.Me just takes a snapshot of it every few weeks and updates it to the device, still don't see this auto update section though or a version number for M.Me.

Anyone got a screen dump of it?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev

Cheers for the suggestion but that does not work for me ... when I go to Google Play the options I have are to open the Maps.me app or Uninstall it. Google Play can tell I have it installed and it is the latest version.

A bit of investigating has led me to find that Maps.me can be obtained from several different sources... Google Play , Amazon Appstore, Samsung Store, iTunes and Blackberry World are a few... the version number of each one may be slightly different but the important part of the latest stable version is the first two numbers as in Version 4.4.

The one from Google Play is Version 4.4.6-google. The one I have is exactly the same version but it is called Version 4.4.3-amazon. I am thinking the last number is to do with the delivery method rather than the actual version.

To find your version number go to the Maps.me page at Google Play and look under the "What's New" click on "Read More" then scroll right to the bottom.
I am not sure what you mean when you say you don't see the updates section but
To get to the updates section of Google Play ...go to Google Play on your android device then tap the hamburger icon (looks like three lines next to the word Google at the top left) then tap "My Apps" ...you should see all your installed apps and any that need updating or have been recently updated. Sorry if you already know this :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Cheers for the suggestion but that does not work for me ... when I go to Google Play the options I have are to open the Maps.me app or Uninstall it. Google Play can tell I have it installed and it is the latest version.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mike, a lot of that I didn't know so Thanks 

As you can see from the screen shot below it just says installed, I also just get uninstall or open.



















If you go to Google play on the PC, you get this.










But if you persist and clicked the installed button you get this, (below) I do it with the usb lead attached so, and you do need to select the correct device, but then you get this screen which will install it again with no change to the maps, as they are in a different folder and the install knows that.










I'll now install it again to give me the latest version hopefully, and report back any changes to my maps, which I updated this morning.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi guys,

It seems that maps.me had already updated on my device without me realising. Thanks to all for all the really useful info in this thread.

Andy


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> The one from Google Play is Version 4.4.6-google. The one I have is exactly the same version but it is called Version 4.4.3-amazon. I am thinking the last number is to do with the delivery method rather than the actual version.


Hello Kev

Seems I was wrong about that even though the pedestrian routing worked .... my version updated today to Version 4.4.6-amazon. So it seems to me that Maps.me from Google get any updates sooner than Maps.me from Amazon. After the update to the app I had to then upload all the UK and France maps again to update those :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hello Kev
> 
> Seems I was wrong about that even though the pedestrian routing worked .... my version updated today to Version 4.4.6-amazon. So it seems to me that Maps.me from Google get any updates sooner than Maps.me from Amazon. After the update to the app I had to then upload all the UK and France maps again to update those :serious:


No worries mate, mine still won't do it, but it's not something I would use, unless it had a tracker in it to measure when we go for a walk, there are apps for that, but the free ones are far from accurate unless you follow roads or log in online.


----------

